# Preparing for College-- In Need of substantial Piano Repertoire?



## PianoGirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay In the winter I will be preparing for college and I'm not really sure where to begin with my college audition repertoire.

I want to do:

1) A Bach's Prelude and Fugue in D minor from the WTC
2) Haydn's Sonata in D major Hob. 50
3)-- the college askes for "A substantial composition by Chopin, Schumann, Brahms, Liszt, or Mendelssohn. (Etudes, nocturnes, short dances, waltzes, or comparable pieces are not acceptable.)" Do any of you know if Chopin's Mazurka Op.17 No.4 in A minor is acceptable?

4) An Etude by Chopin--?
Liszt Etude- Un Sospiro

5)A substantial work, or a collection of shorter works, of the applicant’s choice which is:
a. in a different style and by a composer other than those selected for the previous requirements, and
b. not less than six minutes.

For number 5 would The Flower Song by: Gustav Lange be appropriate? Are these pieces up to par? Does anyone have any other pieces as suggestions? I still haven't learned Un Sospiro yet so that's a bit ify. I want to make my audition memorable. Any comments and suggestions either about the pieces chosen or advice for college auditioning are well appreciated.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

3) I feel like the Mazurka may be more of a 'short dance' and not qualify. I think a 'substantial' Chopin composition would be a Ballad, Polonaise, Scherzo, or Sonata. Perhaps you want to contact them to clarify? Who considers a Liszt etude to not be a substantial composition?

4) 




5) I feel like the Flower song is too romantic and similar to the previously played Chopin and Liszt. I'd try for either 20th century repertoire (Bartok, Prokofiev, Copland, Ives) or Impressionism (Debussy/Ravel). It could be a good idea to play a 'local' contemporary composer, I understand the Canadian conservatories love it if you play a Canadian composer.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

_3)-- the college askes for "A substantial composition by Chopin, Schumann, Brahms, Liszt, or Mendelssohn. (Etudes, nocturnes, short dances, waltzes, or comparable pieces are not acceptable.)" Do any of you know if Chopin's Mazurka Op.17 No.4 in A minor is acceptable?_

No a Mazurka would definitely not be acceptable... they're pretty much Chopin's easiest pieces. Sounds like they want a full-scale piano sonata or piano cycle, or at least something 10+ minutes long. Here are some suggestions:

Schumann - Papillons (probably his easiest cycle)
Schumann - Waldszenen
Chopin - Scherzo No. 1 or 2
Chopin - Ballade No. 1 or 4
Brahms - Rhapsody in B minor
Brahms - Variations on a Theme of Paganini
Brahms - Variations on a Theme of Robert Schumann

Liszt is generally extremely difficult - I wouldn't go there unless you think you're capable. There aren't many substantial piano works by Mendelssohn except the Songs without Words, which are probably too easy, and the piano concerti.

_4) An Etude by Chopin--?_

Well, you listed a Liszt etude here, so I'm kinda confused... But if you want to play a Chopin etude, then there are many good options. Some of the most fun are Op. 10, No. 5 "Black Keys", Op. 10, No. 8 "Sunshine", Op. 25, No. 1 "Aeolian Harp", and Op. 25, No. 11 "Winterwind."

_5)A substantial work, or a collection of shorter works, of the applicant's choice which is:
a. in a different style and by a composer other than those selected for the previous requirements, and
b. not less than six minutes._

The Flower Song is definitely too simple, not good for auditions... Like Couchie said, you should probably go for something more modern... I think a good choice would be either _Jeux d'eau_ or _Sonatine_ by Ravel, not overly challenging, not very long, and in a much different style from the other pieces.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Ballad, Polonaise, Scherzo, or Sonata


That's a steep entry requirement... I mean the Chopin Scherzo's are simply NOT easy.

I'd say Brahms' 2nd Rhapsody is a good piece. Not all that hard, but has a lot of room for showing your interpretation.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Ravellian said:


> There aren't many substantial piano works by Mendelssohn except the Songs without Words, which are probably too easy, and the piano concerti.


Largely true, but the I think the _Variations Serieuses_ are simply wonderful and are well worth consideration.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Largely true, but the I think the _Variations Serieuses_ are simply wonderful and are well worth consideration.


True. Actually I just remembered Mendelssohn's _Rondo Capriccioso_, which is another excellent mid-level piece to consider.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Rasa said:


> That's a steep entry requirement... I mean the Chopin Scherzo's are simply NOT easy.


Meh, it's Chopin. If you run into a tricky part, hit the pedal and use "_rubato_".


----------



## PianoGirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you all so much. This has all been a great help. Ravellian thank you so much for your suggestions. I am going to learn the Brahms Variations on a theme of Robert Schumann It's so dark and mysterious I Love It! And your list of Chopin etudes were more than helpful. Thank you Couchie I wasn't sure if the Mazurka would be accepted and I will switch the Flower Song for a 20th century piece. Do you have any piece suggestions? I have been listening to Bartok "Out of Doors." Oh and Rasa Brahms Rhapsody Op.79 is so beautiful it's like I'm trying to decide between that or the variations lol. Polednice the Variations Serieuses is a very pretty piece as well. If you all don't mind I have one more question. It seems as if Listz Un Sospiro is a bit difficult so I need to pick another etude either by Bartók, Debussy, Ligeti, Liszt, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Scriabin, or Stravinsky. Again thank you all so much.


----------



## lgnnelson (Jun 29, 2012)

What school did you get in to?


----------

